
Where Tesla skeptics are misguided - evo_9
https://www.axios.com/where-tesla-skeptics-misguided-8b360aac-39ff-4cff-9679-91e7a15a1e6c.html
======
aiyodev
I noticed there’s no mention of the multiple executives jumping ship.

